# record keeping software



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Will be getting away from the Trimble software for record keeping that came with the EZ GUIDE 250s. Wondering any one have suggestions on computer software, needs to include applications of lime , herbicide , manure,along with crop records hybrids etc.,and yields .


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Excel spreadsheets so you can read them in 5 or 10 years after the custom ag program maker has shut down or changed products.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I've been told that also, only trouble is I have no idea how to build a spread sheet.....


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> Excel spreadsheets so you can read them in 5 or 10 years after the custom ag program maker has shut down or changed products.


 I've heard that before and I got to be honest I have never used them. It sure sounds like a good idea. Could you put your inputs like herbicides and fertilizers. Whereas when you want to do it could you just grab them and click on them from a pull-down menu or something like that. I guess that could work I'm going to shop around open to any help. I'm having more more trouble with the Trimble software everyday I believe I gave up on it. I am required a nutrient management plan and most loads mixed up in the sprayer have a restricted herbicide or insecticide in it. Plus I'd like to have record of everything I do.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I can use excel, but having a hard time understanding exactly what you want to do....so each field would have a place to add an input such as Lime, a date you did it, and yield for that field??


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

That is the biggest trouble people have with excel is it can do too much, it doesn't help you plan or organize records.

Many ag extension offices have sample templates for field management, cattle management etc. They are easy to adjust if you don't like them too.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Grab a local High School kid to make your own Excel spreadsheet. Pay a them a few bucks, telling them to keep it simple, creating your own spreadsheet.

Or

Down load a free one. See attached link, look at Iowa State's break even spreadsheet on fertilizer etc.as an example.

http://www.ask.com/web?q=excel+spreadsheet+for+lime%2Ffertilizer&qsrc=19&qo=spellCheck&o=0&l=dir

Larry


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

PaMike said:


> I can use excel, but having a hard time understanding exactly what you want to do....so each field would have a place to add an input such as Lime, a date you did it, and yield for that field??


I would like to be able to easily record all field data. I would like to be able to sort it for comparison .Like by the date ,year, herbicide , variety, gmo, etc...Most of it I am required to have on record for our conservation plan ,nutrient management plan and herbicide application My son got software for our dairy herd and the only thing you ever type is the cows number all the rest of the data is entered by the click of the mouse.He can pull up anything he needs about a cow or the herd in a second on his smartphone. We are wondering does anyone use something like that for there crops


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

endrow said:


> I would like to be able to easily record all field data. I would like to be able to sort it for comparison .Like by the date ,year, herbicide , variety, gmo, etc...Most of it I am required to have on record for our conservation plan ,nutrient management plan and herbicide application My son got software for our dairy herd and the only thing you ever type is the cows number all the rest of the data is entered by the click of the mouse.He can pull up anything he needs about a cow or the herd in a second on his smartphone. We are wondering does anyone use something like that for there crops


I do not, but all things excel is capable of. Probably not the most user friendly though.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

There is ag software that does what you want but it's expensive. I only know the Canadian specific one but it's expensive and the annual maintenance fee is expensive too.

Excel does it but it's slightly clunky to sort lists on different criteria.

All you are talking about is a simple front end on a database it's a shame most of the software costs so much.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

A database is better than a spreadsheet for that sort of thing. It can add a new chemical to a drop-down list as soon as you type it in. You can create forms for any kind of data entry you need, reports for any kind of information you want to retreive, and queries for any kind of information filtering or sorting you want to do. As with the spreadsheet suggestion, a high school kid could build a simple one that would do all you need. The main problem with a database is that many people know how to build a simple spreadhseet but few know how to build a simple database. It is worth learning.

Roger


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

I took an excel class in college. Probably one of the most useful class I took. But slozuki is right it does do too much and often looks confusing. I probably only use and remember the first 1/3rd of my corse. But I like excel and just stick to that for all my spread sheets. 
If you learn a couple useful buttons and tricks, excel can be very handy. Use things like Auto sum, add/delete rows and columns. And get familiar with the undo button


----------

